# Avril Lavigne & Selena Gomez - Kisses Wallpaper UHQ (x1)



## Devilfish (6 Aug. 2020)

Das Bild von Selena hat auch direkt, nachdem ich es gesehen habe, zu meinen Lieblingen gezählt. Und das von Avril ist auch eins meiner Lieblingsbilder von ihr. Dazu beide noch absolut HQ, also viel mehr geht nicht :WOW:



​


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2020)

Klasse Walli von den beiden Süßen!


----------



## Punisher (7 Aug. 2020)

einfach klasse


----------



## Brian (7 Aug. 2020)

Zwei zuckersüsse Schnecken :thx: :thx: :thx: :thx:


----------

